# Rolex Watches



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

There was a watchdealer on here at some point. Anyone remember whom it was?

Anyway I am after a Rolex Daytona (white/mother of pearl face ,stainless steel case).

and/or a Rolex Sea-dweller (SS, dark face)

New or nearly new. Cash. Both are hard to get. Any ideas?

PS I know there is a Wanted forum.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Posted by "MattWarren"


> Blitz Watches
> 
> We deal in brand new luxury watches such Baume & Mercier,Breitling,Cartier,Ebel,Gucci,Omega,Tag Heuer and many more (Rolex soon).
> 
> ...


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

http://www.ukwatches.com/frame.html

See above link, both watches can be viewed on page 4.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

I also deal in new/second-hand.You have im.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

You should go for casio mate. They have genuine quartz timing, often play tunes and some even have a calculator, which is good for cheating in tests. Unless you set the alarm off by mistake.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

> There was a watchdealer on here at some point. Â Anyone remember whom it was?
> 
> Anyway I am after a Rolex Daytona (white/mother of pearl face ,stainless steel case).
> 
> ...


Its a pretty rare watch and always tends to come up with a premium.... Big problems is with the Italians, they cant get enough of them


----------



## mattwarren (Jul 23, 2002)

Gary,

Im from Blitz Watches (www.blitzwatches.co.uk), I can get you a brand new sea dweller by tomorrow if you want one Â  (Daytona might take me a few days to sort out), we can get most of the sports Rolex within a few days...

IM me if your still looking.

Matt


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

> Gary,
> 
> Im from Blitz Watches (www.blitzwatches.co.uk), I can get you a brand new sea dweller by tomorrow if you want one Â  (Daytona might take me a few days to sort out), we can get most of the sports Rolex within a few days...
> 
> ...


Matt - I was considering a Daytona while ago (I have the Rolex GMT Master II), but the waiting list was something like 5 years. Seems you can sell a Daytona on for a Â£2,000 premium. That's what people are doing!

Can you really get a Daytona quickly - and at what price?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I've got a very old Breitling watch that i'm looking to sell....any ideas chaps ?


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

http://www.secondtimeround.com

These guys are fantastic. I purchased a brand new GMT Master that was delivered in under 2 weeks. Yes 2 WEEKS not YEARS


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

http://www.rolex.co.uk/home/legal_onload.html

Rolex products are not offically available on the internet. The same goes for Tag Heuer watches.

Be wary when buying from a web vendor

Cheers

James


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Cheers for all pointers folks. Good info - some of you have IM. 
Found the Sea Dweller for a reasonable price, still looking for right Daytona at reasonable premium. However Mrs C may have rumbled me as to true cost of Daytonas.... [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## mattwarren (Jul 23, 2002)

> http://www.rolex.co.uk/home/legal_onload.html
> 
> Rolex products are not offically available on the internet. Â The same goes for Tag Heuer watches.
> 
> ...


Rolex/Tag Heuer do not want their items sold on the net becuase they think it will degrade their brand image.

I can asure you sir that the watches we sell are 100% genuine and brand new, but if you prefer to pay the full price that your choice 

Giles - Let me know the spec of the daytona, I should be able to help you out.

We sell around 5 rolex sports watches a week, getting hold of them isnt a problem.

Matt


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Rolex/Tag Heuer do not want their items sold on the net becuase they think it will degrade their brand image.
> 
> I can asure you sir that the watches we sell are 100% genuine and brand new, but if you prefer to pay the full price that your choice Â
> 
> ...


I think Rolex are probably mature enough to realise that much of their dealer channel also have a web route to market and that many of their customers prefer to buy that way in the new millenium! I think their objection would be to soley web based outlets, since they need to have value-add from their dealers and an enhanced customer experience to justify their premium pricing.

I have no qualms about web buying and I am a Rolex customer, so they need to stay aware of their market.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Seen in Northampton today









New Steel GMT Master II, Black and Red Bezel, Oyster lock Bracelet.









2nd Hand GMT Master, Blue and Red Bezel, Oyster Lock Bracelet.









New Explorer II, Stainless, Black Face, Oyster Lock Bracelet.

Not many seen in High Streets :-/

Jason


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Huw,
Thought that was a Submariner like mine :-/ or have you changed again ?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Rolex/Tag Heuer do not want their items sold on the net becuase they think it will degrade their brand image.
> 
> I can asure you sir that the watches we sell are 100% genuine and brand new, but if you prefer to pay the full price that your choice Â
> 
> ...


I stand corrected Â ;D

Incidentally, when I got my Tag 6000 Auto Chronograph I bought it in Spain, where it was Â£1,700 instead of the Â£2k price over here.

Something to bear in mind if you are travelling abroad.

Not sure if the same would go for Rolex though!

What's the address of your site matt? Quite fancy a Rolex

cheers

James


----------



## mattwarren (Jul 23, 2002)

Hi james,

www.blitzwatches.co.uk

If you need any help, let me know

Matt


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

those submariner date rolex's are gorgeous! do you take part ex for other watches?

cheers

James


----------



## mattwarren (Jul 23, 2002)

James,

Dont take part ex, but I dont mind putting your watch on our website to sell it for you. If you can supply pic's and details.

I've got 2 Submarniners with date coming in monday. If you ever want to come and have a look at one, more than welcome to.

Matt


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

> Hi Huw,
> Thought that was a Submariner like mine Â :-/ or have you changed again ?


John - This is identical to mine. It falls off my wrist frequently ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Looks identical to my Submariner apart from the bezel numbers and the GMT Master i on the face .Mine has Submariner with 1000ft=300m underneath.

Get the strap adjusted before you loose it !


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

> Get the strap adjusted before you loose it !


Probably better wearing it on my thigh ;D


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I love that GMT Master 2 with all black bezel. Saw it in Amsterdam airport for 2 grand *sigh*

One day I will bloody well have me a rolex! :-*


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I have the GMT Master II with the all black bezel, I was looking for one for ages and when I found one in a jewellers with the wrong bracelet and wrong bezel I asked if it could be changed, "no problem Sir, it will take about 3 days" I put Â£1k down and did the rest on interest free credit which most will do...

Like I said I saw two in Northampton this week, they can easily be changed ;D ;D

I love it and never take it off 8)


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I am constantly tempted to buy a decent watch, but then I remember that I dont like wearing them, & cannot think of an instance when I would need to know the time, & not have either my computer or phone with me.

Why bother with a watch when you have a mobile phone?


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

jgoodman00 - if you need to ask that question then an expensive watch is not for you.
P.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> jgoodman00 - if you need to ask that question then an expensive watch is not for you.
> P.


In one my friend. 

You are either 'into' nice time pieces or not.

I love 'em. They embody mans mechanical genius in one small object of desire. Or several if I get my way


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Certainly a fashion statement and NOT a timepeice !

When I first got my Submariner 5 years ago, I remember commenting that the time fluctuates between 5 min slow and 5 min fast " They all do sir, its a piece of jewellery not a watch !"

Its been back to "Switzerland" (Wembley I think!)
Twice for repairs and servicing and still looses 5 mins in a day !

So Â£2500 for inaccurate watch or if you really want to know the time a petrol station one for Â£1.99 Â ;D

I would rather be late and look good ! :-[


----------



## Wax_wizard (May 9, 2002)

5 mins astray. Crickey thats aweful. Mine which is some 4 yrs old looses a ONE SECOND a week. That is what is meant by "Certified Chronometer".

Even in Switzerland the waiting list for a Daytona is over 12 months and thats the home market.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

The Italians and Hong Kong Chinese and Japanese are all so nuts for Daytonas that the waiting lists are HUGE.

I love the submariner as well as the GMT master 2 - but isn't the submariner even MORE expensive?

God it's sad to even KNOW the names of these watches when they are a little out of your reach 

Long live my Seiko Kinetic Auto Relay  I wish I could get the glass changed on it - it's quite scratched up.

phoTToniq.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> In one my friend.
> 
> You are either 'into' nice time pieces or not.
> 
> I love 'em. Â They embody mans mechanical genius in one small object of desire. Â Or several if I get my way


Lol, I must confess to really liking the James Bond Omega watch, & most of the Tag Heur ones, but then I remember that I would wear it for five minutes, it would annoy me, & it would go in a drawer like the other watches I have... :


----------



## djp10tt (Jul 20, 2003)

I bought a Rolex Daytona in Costa del Sol recently. The guy on the market stall said it was genuine, it came in a wooden box and had a 3 month guarantee with it. Since then a finger has fell off it (after 4 months!) and it's a long way to go back for a Â£70 watch innit? Should I send it back or bury it in its coffin?

Serously though I am a Tag man and have now an oldish Tag 2000 Quartz proffesional Chrono. First service cost me Â£235.01 about the same as the TT!
Would like to replace it but don't think the new Tag range is anything special these days and the retro Heuer are 
BTW did you know that TAG have a shop at Bicester village outlet? selling, I guess end of ranges at up to 30% discount. Have a look next time you to go to AMD.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

> 5 mins astray. Crickey thats aweful. Mine which is some 4 yrs old looses a ONE SECOND a week. That is what is meant by "Certified Chronometer".
> 
> Even in Switzerland the waiting list for a Daytona is over 12 months and thats the home market.


I asked about this when I got mine.. 1stly you got to remember this is a peice of engineering not a quarts crytsal with an electronic pulse going through it...

I was not +/- 5 seconds a day is within tolerance.... so John if yours is doing 5 mins per day then there is defo something not quite right....


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Mine (oyster) prob loses 2-3 mins a month but I think thats because its not always fully wound (I dont wear it at night and dont wind it when I take it off).


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Sorry guys, I guess I'm simply not with it. And garyc - I would have expected you to be way above such monetary fashion statements....

C'mon, its worth paying a bit extra for quality, and some more again to have your quality coupled with a nice "badge" - but if you are paying that much for a watch, surely you'd wanted to WORK like a f*cking watch?

Oh, and having "lots" of watches makes you sound like a woman with lots of handbags 

*chuckle*

I'll get me shell suit......


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Sorry guys, I guess I'm simply not with it. And garyc - I would have expected you to be way above such monetary fashion statements....
> 
> C'mon, its worth paying a bit extra for quality, and some more again to have your quality coupled with a nice "badge" - but if you are paying that much for a watch, surely you'd wanted to WORK like a f*cking watch?
> 
> ...


Hardly a fashion statement - although in that context they have been in fashion for some 100+ years.....

They are just nice objects. Period.

Now the TT is far more of a fashion statement.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I always wanted a Rolex but bought a TAG 2000 6 years ago and am very happy with it - I guess it depends how much cash you have spare at the time.
Daytona is a lovely piece of kit though - I like the Chopards too, with the tyre tread straps! But Breitlings are just too big & clunky.


----------

